# Interessent Gebraucht-Wagen



## rumkugal1989 (10 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin aus Österreich und habe ein gebrauchtes Auto auf zahlreichen Online-Plattformen inseriert. Eine Person hat sich nun über das Portal car4you.at gemeldet - in schlechtem Deutsch bzw. der Bitte auf Englisch fortzufahren:


====================
*Nachricht: 
Hallo , Ihr Auto ist immerauf derVerkaufsseite zurVerfügung ? Mit freundlichenGrüßen *
_______________________
Hallo,
ja das Auto steht noch zur Verfügung. Besteht Interesse bzw. wie kann ich helfen?
MFG Stefan
_______________________
*Hallo,*
* Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.*
* Ich bin ernsthaft daran interessiert, Ihr Auto zu kaufen, aber ich möchte, dass du weißt, dass ich in Afrika leben, auf die Unternehmen.

Ich will ernst und sicheren Vertrieb von Auto mit Ihnen zu machen.*
* Bitte beantworten Sie mir, wenn Sie mit dem Verkauf mit mir übereinstimmen.*
*Ps: sorry mein Deutsch ist nicht gut, ich bin besser in Englisch, wenn es Ihnen passt.*
* 
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis*
_______________________
We can chat in English.

Well... of course, why not? But it also depends on the things I should do or have to do. I don't want to have any additional expenses otherwise I will refuse.
_______________________
*Hello Dear Friend,
*

*I am agreed to pay you by bank transfer international secure.
*

*But please send me more picture about the car and all technical infos.
*
*After you will receive your money on your account, i will send my carrier to your address to pick up the car and make the process of exportation by Boat to Africa.*

*Best regards*
_______________________
Hello,

which fotos do you want exactly? Because the fotos in the internet are already quite nice in my opinion. So tell me what you want to see.
If I know which fotos you exactly need, I can take them only with a worse cam than the others were taken with. You also have to wait a few days because the car isn't standing at home.
And which technical infos do you need additionally? I think there is everything online.

Some questions I want to ask:
Are you a car dealer? Or is it for you or your son? I'm asking because for me it doesn't seem like a "typical" car for africa.
Kind regards
_______________________
*New picture from ( interior, exterior and motor ).
*
*Best regards*
_______________________
Allright.
I can't promise that the car will still be available, but I will take the pictures on 11th or 12th of May. That means in 3 or 4 days.

And I request you to answer my little question in the meanwhile.
Kind regards
_______________________
*Ok i wait all infos required about car.
*
*I am not car dealer, its for my son.
*
*Best regards*
=====================
Nun bekam ich die selb*e* Frage wie oben auch auf das Inserat auf 12gebrauchtwagen.at. Was haltet ihr davon? Ist nicht gerade eine typisch anmutende Abzocke, oder?

Klar ist, dass ich keine Schecks nehme bla bla bla...
Wäre es ok in diesem Fall die Kontodaten für eine Überweisung weiter zu geben? Und was wäre mit der Möglichkeit eine Barbezahlung zu fordern?

Ich denke, wenn ich konkrete Anforderungen stelle und nicht davon abweiche, wird er den Kontakt ohnedies abbrechen, sollte er ein Betrüger sein, nicht?


----------



## bernhard (10 Mai 2013)

So geht das weiter:

http://www.419eater.com/

In dem konkreten Fall z.B. : Die Überweisung wird manipuliert sein. Das Geld bleibt nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2013)

Bedenke, das auch bei einer Überweisung auf deinem Konto, du nie sicher sein kannst, das es sich um "legales" Geld handelt.
Wenn das Geld aus strafbaren Handlungen stammt, kann es zurückgefordert werden und Geld kann auch erst mal nur formhalber auf dem Konto gutgeschrieben werden und dann wieder zurückgenommen werden, wenn sich rausstellt, das irgendwo auf dem Weg ein Datenfehler oder ein Konto nicht gedeckt war. Das kann auch 6 wochen später sein. Mal bei der Bank nachfragen.
Auch wird gerne dabei dann mehr Geld überwiesen und dann oh Sorry bitte überweise das zuviel überwiesene Geld via Moneygram oder Western Union zurück.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Auto nur gegen Bares und nie an unbekannte via Internet ohne persönliche Übergabe von Geld und Auto. Vor allem nicht nach Afrika. Nigeria Connection ist dort in fast allem drin.


----------



## bernhard (10 Mai 2013)

Mal ehrlich: Ein armer Schlucker in Nigeria sucht für seinen lieben Sohn ein Auto und findet das in einer deutschsprachigen Anzeige, wo er deutsch nicht so gut kann?

Und er organisiert den Schiffstransport?


----------



## rumkugal1989 (10 Mai 2013)

Ok, also könnte ich sagen, ich verkaufe nur gegen Bares und sobald er merkt, ich lass mich zu nichts anderem überreden, wird er den Kontakt abbrechen?


----------



## bernhard (10 Mai 2013)

Dann werden die Dollarnoten falsch sein ...


----------



## rumkugal1989 (10 Mai 2013)

Ich weiß schon, man geht vom schlechtesten aus, aber es gibt sicherlich auch besser situierte Afrikaner.
Was mich zu dem Gedanken bringt, es könnte tatsächlich das Auto sein, was ihm einfach besonders gefällt, ist der, dass ich auch über ein zweites Portal von ihm angeschrieben worden bin. Ich weiß nicht, wie die ihre Opfer auswählen, aber der durchforstet eine zweite, riesige Online-Plattform und kommt wieder exakt auf mein Auto.
Es ist übrigens ein getunter Peugeot 206. Also wirklich mit Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## rumkugal1989 (10 Mai 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Dann werden die Dollarnoten falsch sein ...



Das finde ich nun wirklich nicht sehr konstruktiv.

Man kann doch davon ausgehen, dass dieser Mann eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise hat und nicht auf jeden einzelnen Fall reagiert. Wenn ich nicht bei der Überweisungsmethode mitspiel, bricht er den Kontakt ab und sucht sich einen anderen Idioten.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2013)

wir haben dir gesagt, was wir davon halten.
Nun steht es dir frei, deine eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen.
wir haben sie gemacht und nun steht es dir frei, unseren Bedenken zu folgen oder selbst reinzufallen.

Gutsituierte Afrikaner mit echtem interesse haben auch kein Problem, selbst vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## bernhard (10 Mai 2013)

Von wegen "konstruktiv" vs. wahr:

http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/buch/195/82


> Wahre Worte sind nicht schön
> 
> schöne Worte sind nicht wahr


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2013)

Meine Oma sagte immer: "Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Bauchlandung", lehnte sich zurück und grinste wenn ich wieder mal gegen ihren Rat meinen Kopf durchsetzen wollte ...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Mai 2013)

rumkugal1989 schrieb:


> der durchforstet eine zweite, riesige Online-Plattform und kommt wieder exakt auf mein Auto.


 
Und der kommt nicht nur auf dein Auto zurück. Da werden sicher auch ein paar dutzend andere Verkäufer angeschrieben, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand auf die Masche reinfällt.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Mai 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> . Da werden sicher auch ein paar dutzend andere Verkäufer angeschrieben, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand auf die Masche reinfällt.


z.B den hier: http://www.patrickgrill.org/vorsicht-beim-autokauf/


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2013)

rumkugal1989 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, man geht vom schlechtesten aus,...


 
Und dafür gibt es gute Gründe. Schau Dir z.B. mal die Korruptionsstatistiken der afrikanischen Länder an. Wenn Du von einem Afrikaner aus Afrika behumst wirst, stehen Deine Chancen, das Geld wiederzusehen, bei Normal-Null. Es gibt z.B. keinerlei zielgerichtete Zusammenarbeit bei polizeilichen Ermittlungen, es gibt i.d.R. mit diesen Ländern auch keine Rechtshilfe- oder Vollstreckungsabkommen. Das sind keine Urlaubsländer wie Ibiza oder Mallorca, sondern hochdesolate und korrupte Gemeinwesen, wo Du nicht den Hauch einer Chance hast, Dein wie auch immer geartetes Recht durchzusetzen.



rumkugal1989 schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt sicherlich auch besser situierte Afrikaner.


 
Die kaufen nicht im Internet, sondern beim Luxus-Händler am Ort.



rumkugal1989 schrieb:


> Was mich zu dem Gedanken bringt, es könnte tatsächlich das Auto sein, was ihm einfach besonders gefällt,...


 
Allein der Gedanke ist absurd. Es passt vom Muster her alles, was an Erkenntnissen vorliegt, genau auf den 419-Nigeria-Betrug, höchstwahrscheinlich ist es die altbekannte Scheckbetrugsmasche. Das einzige, was dem gefällt, ist Dein Geld. Das möchte er gern haben. So wie viele seiner Landsleute auch. Die Internet-Cafes in Lagos/Nigeria sind gerammelt voll mit Mugus, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen als Leute wie Dich zu behumsen. In manchen dieser Cafes soll es Bimmelglocken geben, und wenn wieder mal ein Dämlack angebissen hat, wird gebimmelt.


----------

